# chokes



## denji (Sep 17, 2006)

What choke do you like early in the season/late season?

What size shot?

I go with modified all the time and 5s 
:sniper: javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')
javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Modified almost all the time as well, perhaps IM later. 2 3/4" #5 early and 3" #5 later in the year.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Modified all most the whole year. i start with 5 shot and late season if the shots are long i go to 4 shot. Works great for me


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I normally shot modified for the first month and then when the birds start to get a alittle smarter I go to the full choke. But I always shoot #4 high velocity.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

20 guage, Improved cylindar, 1oz #5 Winchester supreme or Fiocci Golden pheasent.

12 guage, Improved Cylindar all season. #4 or #5 shot 1 1/4oz 3 3/4dram federal Hi-powers until about Thanksgiving. After Thanksgiving I go to 1 3/8oz 4 1/4dram copper plated Federal Premium Ultra Pheasent loads in #4 or #5 shot. I like to use the faster loads with more penetration as the birds "feather up" for the winter.

I will shoot the 20 or 12 interchangeably, just depends on what I feel like that day. I almost always shoot the 20 for at least the first 2 weeks. If I'm having an "off" day with one or the other I'll switch, it forces me to concentrate when I make the switch.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll be coming out to SW North dakota for the first time in a few weeks for the opener, and after reading this thread and being totally ignorant of hunting conditions in your part of the country I have to ask, are you shooting these birds over a pointing dog, a flusher, or are you walking them up? 
I'm bringing my French Britt and I'm used to him pointing the bird and me shooting it usually with improved cylinder and full. I generally shoot 20 gauge #6s for the first shot and 5s and sometimes #4s for the second shot.

So OK fellas, please give me your opinions and advice.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll see quite a few labs, not quite as many German Shorthairs, then a smattering of everything else. Springers, wirehairs, English Cockers, Golden retrievers, Weim's, Viszla's, you'll see them all. Your brit will be fine.

20ga W/open chokes and 1oz loads is my 1st choice probably up through Thanksgiving or so. 4's, 5's, 6's, can't say there's a lot of difference early season. Later in the season, especially if it gets cold bigger shot with more penetration is better as the birds "feather up".


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Improved cylinder in the bottom barrel, Modified in the top. I shoot #6 Premium copper plated loads on pheasants.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Improved with#2 steel. That is all I shoot and it seems to work for me. I like it because it is excellent for longer shots and if a bird gets up at my feet I can just sit on it for a bit and..... [/i]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> and if a bird gets up at my feet I can just sit on it for a bit and.....


DJ, Don't hold us in suspense! After being used to a lab this pointing business is a different ball game for me. "If a bird gets up at my feet I can just sit on it for a bit and..... turn around three times with my eyes closed and miss". :sniper: The curse of the uplands. :evil:

#2 steel or Fedral PM copper in 4s. If you don't kill them outright you have to break bones. They are a tough bird, and more so on a straight away shot from a pointer. Thankfully few people use a TPK dog or pheasants would be extinct.


----------



## thunderhead (Dec 22, 2005)

I do 90% of my upland hunting shooting an O/U choked cylinder/imp cylinder. I shoot a high quality copper or nickle plated shot with velocities between 1400-1485 fps. One problem I commonly see is that people are over choked when hunting upland birds. Chokes that are too tight lead to misses or hits with the edges of the pattern. I do hunt over pointing dogs, but late in the seasion when birds are jumpy, shots can be at longer ranges. That is where high quality ammo comes in and still gives great performance even with the open chokes.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, what Thunderhead said!! I shoot an older Beretta semi-auto, several acutally 2-20's and 2-12's, I keep switching until I have to sit down and clean them all. But I shoot IC in all of them all season long. I've never used anything heavier than 2 3/4" 1 3/8oz #4 or #5 shot for Turkeys either, kills them just fine out to 40yds. Bang.....Flop.

Federal Ultra Pheasent or Fiocci Golden Pheasent 2 3/4" shells are outstanding. Their 20ga load is 1oz @ around 1300fps and the 12ga is 1 3/8oz @ 1350-1500fps. If you can discipline yourself to shoot far enough in front of the bird these will kill them as far away as you want to try, 20 or 12 ga. All with an IC choke, anytime during season.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. I purchased 5 boxes of Fiochi Golden Pheasant #5s last week. I figured I might as well have the best loads available. I'll look for a few of those Federal Ultra Pheasant loads also. Finding good pheasant hunting ammo in S.E Pennsylvania is not an easy thing. We used to have pheasants galore years ago. Today we have a put and take pheasant program that the game commission would just as soon see disbanded. There are a few good hunting shops in N.J. that I can look for the Federals. N.J. still has a decent pheasant program and some dedicated pheasant and quail hunters.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

One thing people should realize is that just because a choke is stamped Modified or Improved Cylinder does not guarantee it will deliver those patterns at different distances. Plated shot will tighten up most chokes a half choke or so. Best to do a little home work and pattern some of your favorite loads and chokes at distances you will normally be shooting. You may be surprised at what works best, that is, fills out evenly in a 30 inch circle at said distances.

I usually will choke tighter and go with larger shot the colder and windier the weather. Cold dense air under 25 degrees affects smaller shot more as does wind.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my 5 shot and a modified barrel. I also like Federal Pheasants forever mags for later in the year. 1500fps and copper plated shot folds them perfectly when i do my part. I grew up grouse hunting in the thick woods so pheasants seem slow to me. When they jump up at my feet i have to remember to let them get out a bit or a tenderize them terribly. I now know enough to let them get out to 30 or so yards and thats perfect! Late season birds dont hold as tight so then its not a problem.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I shoot a 20 ga Browning Citori, chambered for 3" shells and choked IC/M. Late season I'll change the choke tubes to M/F. Generally I will shoot 1 oz. of copper-plated 6's, followed by 1 1/4 oz. of copper-plated 4's or 5's. I hunt over a Lab who works close and is good at signaling when she's closing on the bird, so I close on the dog and the bird when "signaled" and the flush is usually within 30 yards.

Gawd, it's fun to talk about this stuff! Can't wait for the season to open.


----------

